# shot data for the data junkies like me :0)



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

hello all

here is some shot data from the last two days of testing bands.

linatex

5/8 straight cut

4.5" active band length

28" pull

5/16 ss ball

%100 failure at 124 shots

simple shot plus p amber double layer(5/8" to 1/2" taper after trimming to length).

7" active band length

increased draw to 30" (ear instead of cheek as above).

5/16 ss ball ammo

some hand slap but not to bad.

547 shots till band failure. it started to rip around 500 but i just kept shooting until I reached %100 failure.

I like these bands alot. fastest set of the three tested (as expected).

third and final test

1632 looped tube from simple shot.

6" active band length

30" draw.

lots of fork slaps and misfires until I turned the ocularis plugs 90 deg. after 400 shots. (gotta love this band retaining method for its versatility).

I used 5/16 ss for %90 of this test, but also used 1/4 and 3/8 to see which ammo found the sweet spot with this bandset).

550 shots and one of the bands is torn about half way through. same side as the fork hits. note, this could have something to do with it as it is 1/2" from the pouch, and I have very noticeable hit marks

ss used for this test:

"the hammer" from simple shot.

hope this post finds it's way into the minds of other data freaks

best wishes and zero misses


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hang on... I'm sure you're having an issue with your setup. After reading the Linatex post - and now your data here...

I've used the SS 1632 looped (32" draw with loads of ammo) and have put hundreds of shots through them (and when I got them they were well used)... Do really like Simple Shots looped tubes - but TBG is a little more aggressive feeling.

I do find the loops like to be vertically orientated at the fork end.

And you're getting loads of hand slap and fork hits? You not having a speed-bump somewhere - how are you shooting - can you post images/video of how you shoot?


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

the hand slap was with the plus p amber latex, minimal, but some. must have overpowered the ammo.

the fork hits were with the 1632 mounted verticaly. corrected by mounting horizontaly (vertical when held sideways). this also helped with sight picture as all 4 bands appeared as one in line with the eye.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Perhaps you could revisit the data after you familiarize yourself with matching ammo to bands and get them in the correct configuration.

I know you are excited about slingshots, but I feel this info is not accurate and wouldn't reflect that of some more seasoned shooters. I'm guessing you will see some different results in the future.

Interesting none the less.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Your ammo, 5/16 steel, is much too light for the rubber you're using.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

i've been looking for threads on matching ammo to bands.

the most I can find is the info that simple shot gives.

any other links?

thanks

I know I'm a nubie...BUT...

Learning the hard way is the easiest to remember :0)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

UM - think everyone tends to ask that question (I did). Simple shot is one of the few places that gives a nice simple guide to ammo size for bands.

But the more I get involved the more I can see why people don't like answering this. The variables are just too many and the massive overlap between band/ammo performance... The assumption is big bands = big power - but what seems to be the case is ammo can only absorb a certain level of energy. The excess is wasted and can effect performance and accuracy. Big Bands = Big Power + Big Balls.

I have basic advice based on my experience - you'll be surprised how small bands can be to hurl fairly large ammo (1632 looped and 3/8"). Handslap is a good indicator you have excess energy in the bands - in that case ammo up or band down...

I personally like 2040 - 1745 looped bands for 3/8" with a 7.5-8" active length for 32" draw. I seem to get pretty similar performance with 25-20mm tapered TBG.

This is an area where you'll very quickly discover what works for you - just takes some time and experimentation. Happy shooting.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks mattwalt

was wondering about stretch%

I see it reffered to in two ways:

8" band stretched to 16" = 100%, or is it 200%. 8" is 100% of the bands original length.

learning the hard way is the easiest way to remember :0)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

100% is original size I'd think - never really thought about it to be honest, I go for a length and like some extra give... So 5x stretch would be 500%... I buy pre-made mostly and have found my suppliers are coming up short - he'll make to order so I'll be adding 1/2" odd to his standard. Simple Shot looped ones seem around 7.5" and are awesome - I use as my benchmark length.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

uncle maddy said:


> thanks mattwalt
> was wondering about stretch%
> I see it reffered to in two ways:
> 
> ...


8" stretched to 16" is 200%.

For example:. If I have a 35" draw, I would tie (not cut) my bands, from pouch corner to fork tip, at about 7" for a 500% ratio.

500% is widely regarded as the optimal balance between power and band life.

Unless I'm trying to cut a card, break a pencil, improve my 10m target shooting etc, I don't even go to 500%.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also - just considering the figures. Think I'm getting more like 450% effectively out of looped tubes...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I have been shooting almost exclusively 1/2" steel and roughly the same size 7.5 g taper bearings. I have been using 5/8" straight cut ss black latex and I think it works great.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you are definitely overstretching your linitex. I know they say it stretches 8to1 which it does but it won't last at that. If I were using the setup you described, I would use 44or even 50 caliber lead. Linitex doesn't seem to preform well or last with light ammo. I shoot heavy lead with linitex during squirrel season. The stuff lasts a long time when matched properly. I cut it pretty much just like latex maybe a bit shorter but keep the ammo heavy, a good slap on a cold hand from linitex is one you'll remember for a while. Good stuff IMO


----------

